# FR: which is healthy for the whole team



## Andreyevich

Hi, I'm trying to form a reasonably complex sentence, whilst being only a beginner when it comes to French. Here's what I'm trying to say (in English):

"Also, if one plays in a sports team, one will develop a team spirit, which is healthy for the whole team"

I translated my sentence above into:

"Aussi, si on joue dans une équipe du sport, on diviendra un esprit d'équipe, que est sain pour le tout équipe."

My questions are: 
Is what I have written correct?
Do I need to replace "que" with "qui"?

Merci d'avance!

Second translation attempt:
"Aussi, si on joue dans un équipe du sport, on formera un esprit d'équipe, que améliorera le tout équipe"


*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## radagasty

The pronoun you need is _qui _as the pronoun stands in place of the subject in the relative clause. The relative pronoun aside, the sentence is, on the whole, a little unsatisfactory in my opinion (although a native speaker might disagree here).

Another possibility (probably equally unsatisfactory) might be:

_De plus, en jouant dans une équipe de sport, on sti__mulera l'esprit d'équipe, qui sera bénéfique à toute l'équipe._

Actually... it seems to me that something is faulty in the logic of the sentiment expressed by this sentence.


----------



## Gil

Suggestions:
Si on pratique un sport d'équipe, on développera l'esprit d'équipe, ce qui est sain pour tous.
(Having written "équipe" twice, I did not dare repeat it...)


----------



## tilt

Radagasty said it right about why to use qui rather than que. But I'd change several things in his translation, and your, Anderyevitch:
-> I agree _De plus _sounds better than_ Aussi_, but _si on joue _and _en jouant _are not really the same to me, just like _if one plays_ and _by playing_.
-> I wondered if _which _refers to the team spirit or to the fact of developing it. These interpretations wouldn't lead to the same translation. In the following sentence, just drop _ce _to say the former case.
-> Repeating the same word always sounds odd, in French. Trying to compose sentence in a way that avoids repetition is better.

Thus, I suggest:
_De plus, si on pratique un sport collectif, on développera un esprit d'équipe, (ce) qui est sain/bon/bénéfique pour tout le groupe._


----------



## Andreyevich

Thank you all for your suggestions and corrections!

I shall take all comments into account when I re-formulate the sentence


----------



## Gil

tilt said:


> Radagasty said it right about why to use qui rather than que. But I'd change several things in his translation, and your, Anderyevitch:
> -> I agree _De plus _sounds better than_ Aussi_, but _si on joue _and _en jouant _are not really the same to me, just like _if one plays_ and _by playing_.
> -> I wondered if _which _refers to the team spirit or to the fact of developing it. These interpretations wouldn't lead to the same translation. In the following sentence, just drop _ce _to say the former case.
> -> Repeating the same word always sounds odd, in French. Trying to compose sentence in a way that avoids repetition is better.
> 
> Thus, I suggest:
> _De plus, si on pratique un sport collectif, on développera un esprit d'équipe, (ce) qui est sain/bon/bénéfique pour tout le groupe._


Bravo pour le sport collectif


----------



## Maddo

Hi 

_*Je vais au cinéma environ une ou deux fois par mois, que je pense est assez souvent.*_

The second clause (je pense est assez souvent) isn't relating to the subject or the object (I and the cinema) as far as I can see so would I be right to use que or qui here ?


----------



## ouistiti

ce qui est assez souvent?


----------



## Maddo

Hmm :/

If that means what is quite often?, then it's a question about do you go to the cinema often and the answer is 1/2 times a month, which I think is quite often.


----------



## ouistiti

Yeah I meant that as a suggestion: _Je vais au cinéma environ une ou deux fois par mois, *ce qui*, je pense, est assez souvent.

_However I am not a native speaker, so it's better to wait for another opinion


----------



## Maddo

Oh I see, clever


----------



## tilly08

Hi,

I have a sentence to translate into French and I am unsure of which word to use for 'which'? que, qui, lequel?

The sentence = Regional languages have been suppressed by the French governement since the Revolution, which has almost eliminated them.

My attempt = Les langues régionales ont été supprimées par le gouvernement depuis la Révolution, qui a presque les eliminées? 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Gutenberg

Les langues régionales ont été supprimées par le gouvernement *français *depuis la Révolution, qui *les *a presque *é*liminées.


----------



## Budgie

...qui les a presque eliminées...?


----------



## xmarabout

Perfect but I would say "qui *les* a presque éliminées" (change de place of the "les")


----------

